# Gas Fitter Needer



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

I need someone who can run some gas line. Installing a gas range and need to run apx 25 ft from meter to gas cock.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

you need a plumber.


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

Where are you located?

Alabama or Florida?


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

I am a master gas fitter,certifiedfor Alabama..

Sorry I couldn't help...

Good luck..


----------

